
Text completion using the OpenAI's GPT-2 language model by Fabrice Bellard - MrXOR
http://textsynth.org
======
MrXOR
See the power of LibNC library[1] online! Also "lossless compression of
english short messages[2]" that achieves a much higher compression rate than
other general purpose compressors.

[1] [https://bellard.org/nncp](https://bellard.org/nncp)

[2] [http://textsynth.org/sms.html](http://textsynth.org/sms.html)

[3] [http://textsynth.org/tech.html](http://textsynth.org/tech.html)

------
pmontra
Input: I never entered Area 51

Generated text: and had never been in any of the facilities that were there.
If the government had been involved at some point, I think there was certainly
going to be some type of discussion," he said. "It wasn't an attempt to hide
from me. The idea was to get my name cleared and to find out if there was any
way that we could have gone in and did go in, but then to have a plan." The
man has been identified as John Cipriani, a resident of Australia and a New
Zealander. He was not in the US during the testing and had lived in Canada for
some time. Area 51's director, retired Col. Michael E. Gerstner, confirmed
that a "person of interest" was in the facility. But he insisted that he was
never in Area 51, which had previously been described. The official, who also
asked not to be named, described him as a man in his late 30s and

------
p1esk
It generates 40 words per second on 4 Xeon cores!

[http://textsynth.org/tech.html](http://textsynth.org/tech.html)

